# double Array



## merilinda (11. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

Kann jemand mir bitte helfen bei der Erzeugung des Arrays. Es muss vom Datentyp double sein und die Länge des Arrays ist 10. Außerdem soll das Array mit 10 Objekten (sind in meinem Klasse deklarieren, auch von typ double, z.B double a und double b) ausfühlen. Die Werte der Objektvariablen der einzelnen Objekte sind: a=5.0; b=7.0
                                          a=3.0, b=1.0 und so weiter...
danke im Voraus


----------



## Tarrew (11. Jan 2015)

datentyp[] name = new datentyp[laenge]; //Array erstellen.
name[position] = wert; //Wert einfügen

Hilft dir das?  
Beachte das der Index bei 0 anfängt. Ein Array der Länge 10 hat also die Indizes 0-9.


----------



## merilinda (11. Jan 2015)

danke, aber hier kann ich nur ein Wert zuweisen a oder b. Allerdings es soll gleichzeitig a und b zugewiesen werden, wie bei (x, y) es soll a, b representieren...z.B (5.0; 7.0)...Ich hab gedacht, es geht um ein zweidimensionales Array oder...ni=)?


----------



## Tarrew (11. Jan 2015)

Da hättest du jetzt mehrere Möglichkeiten: 

Entweder ein 2d-Array: 
datentyp[][] name = new datentyp[dimension1][dimension2];
Dann könntest du die Wertepaare zB so speichern: 


```
array[0][0] = 5;
array[1][0] = 7;
array[0][1] = 3;
array[1][1] = 1;
```
usw.

Alternativ erstellst du dir eine neue Klasse mit den Attributen double a und double b.
Und erstellt dir dann ein normales Array deiner neuen Klasse.


----------



## merilinda (12. Jan 2015)

ich möchte so machen, aber komme nicht weiter mit der Wertzuweisung

double [][] meinArray= new double [10][10];     //Lange des Arrays
		double a=5.0;
		double b=7.0;
		meinArray=new double [a]*;  aber es falsch irgendwo=)*


----------



## Tarrew (12. Jan 2015)

Mit 
meinArray=new double [a]*;
erzeugst du dir wieder ein neues Array. Du brauchst ja auch kein [10][10] Array. 
So würde es zB gehen: 



		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


double[][] array = new double[2][10];
		
		array[0][0] = a;
		array[1][0] = b;


Das Array kannste dir auch ausgeben lassen: 


		Java:In die Zwischenablage kopieren


for (int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) {

			for (int j = 0; j < array[0].length; j++) {
				System.out.print("["+array[i][j]+"]");
			}
			System.out.println();
		}


Vllt kannst du es dir dann besser vorstellen.*


----------



## merilinda (13. Jan 2015)

Danke, aber ich denke jetzt es geht um Arrays fill....Ich hab noch die Aufgabe gelesen, und da steht Füllen Sie das Array...


----------



## Tarrew (13. Jan 2015)

So kannst du doch das Array füllen? Verstehe dein Problem nicht wirklich. 

Wenn du das ganze Array bzw einen Intervall mit den gleichen Werten füllen willst, kannste auch 

```
Arrays.fill(...)
```
verwenden.


----------



## merilinda (13. Jan 2015)

ich verstehe selber nicht mein Problem=)its ok


----------

